# help please - antibodies?



## musicgirl (Feb 20, 2010)

:confused0033:Hi all, this is my first post. Doc finally mentioned hashi's to me after antibodies going for a couple of years. Years ago my TSH reading was
.74 now it is near 2. Antibodies are up to 4000 (in Ausi normal being
0-60). I have coeliac disease, gastritis and v.strong family
history of autoimmune disease, incl. thyroid.
My question is how relevant are the antibodies if the TSH is considered 
normal? I am still struggling with my gastritis and a non-functioning gall
bladder (see specialist soon re gallbladder and gastritis) and have felt
terrible for the last two years. Fatigue, dry skin and hair, emotional and
irregular periods for the last 4 months. This is in addition to the tummy
pains/gallbladder pains I live with daily. Could these other symptoms be
my thyroid and should I be getting some attention from the doc? Doc told
me come back in six months for next blood test. Any info appreciated. Cheers.


----------

